# New 323Bh



## bfretired (Jun 5, 2013)

Picked it up in early April have had it out 4 weekends so far no major issues spending a few bucks getting all of our odds and ends - having a ball!


----------



## JM323BH (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello - took delivery of our 323BH two weeks ago today! Have only used it once so far - Memorial Day weekend in upstate New York (Sullivan County). Got to try out the heat for two of those days :







:

Only issue so far is that the entry door was hard to close - had to adjust the lock catch.

Three things that I would have liked to see different; first was having a wall mounted light switch in the master bedroom so we didn't have to climb onto the bed to turn on the ceiling light fixture; the second, with the kitchen pantry cabinet, would have liked for the doors to be moved to the right - even if it meant making them smaller - as to allow the left door to fully open (without hitting the slide out) and lastly the bathroom medicine cabinet to have been mounted slightly higher so I don't keep hitting my head using the sink. Otherwise, I think it's an awesome unit!!

Hoping that a single unit slide topper will be available soon for the massive 19' slide out.

Felt like the Master Chef and the envy of others using the outdoor kitchen


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

JM323BH said:


> Hello - took delivery of our 323BH two weeks ago today! Have only used it once so far - Memorial Day weekend in upstate New York (Sullivan County). Got to try out the heat for two of those days :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response ! So far, just some minor things, other than hitting your head on the medicine cabinet ! We have the 312BH now, and we use that outdoor kitchen so much, it was a requirement in any TT we are looking at.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone willing to post what they paid for their 323BH ? So far I have gotten a few quotes at $27K.


----------



## vedder (Mar 27, 2013)

Where in Sullivan county?


----------



## cruisinmimiof3 (Aug 27, 2013)

joeymac said:


> Anyone willing to post what they paid for their 323BH ? So far I have gotten a few quotes at $27K.


I paid 27K for mine. Actually a little more because I added the awning for the big slide, warranty for stains and such since its just a big fun house for the grandkids, a couple more TVs and such. But the base was 27.


----------

